# ACE arrow question



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm shooting 29 in 470 with 100g tips and Flexfletch 187's at 54lbs 27.5 draw.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

BAArcher said:


> I am shooting 430's that are 27.5" long and 110 grain tips @ 58 lbs. groups are ok but my CE linejammers group better?


I tried that same setup but had to run the poundage up to about 61 to get them to group.

I've since went to the 470s, and ditched those for some 480 ACGs, but they're nearly the same anyhow.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*my set up*

I'm shooting 29" 430's at 54 pounds and 30 " drawlength. AA says they are borderline weak but the group really well for me.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Guess I'll keep tinkering!


----------



## cblake (Jun 19, 2007)

*ace*

My 430's are 27.5 and I cut the points down to 90 grains. At 61 pounds they shoot great. I shoot field with them.


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm shooting 470's 26 3/4 (shaft only length) at 27 1/2 draw length 57-58 lbs and they group just super....just won the state championships with them...shooting them out of a VP and VE with spiral x cams ...oops..forgot to mention I'm using 120 gr in the points...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I was shooting 520s, 90 grain point at about 26.25" of shaft at 52 lbs 28" draw from my pro-elite...

they worked fine...may go back to them


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

*Lighter but same results*

I'm shooting 620s with 26.5" shafts and 80 gr points shot from an UE with spirals at 40# and DL of 27.5". Grouping great for me. I have noticed them being a little tender at the back end though if struck by another arrow....:mg:


----------

